# Tornillos de seguridad para cajas de PC



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2018)

Un amigo que es administrador de una red necesita "precintar" los PCs.
¿Alguien sabe como se llama la rosca que usan las cajas de los PCs? Parece witworth pero no se cual es.
Además sería útil buscarlos con cabeza rara, cuanto mas rara mejor.
En RS hay tornillos con cabeza torx de seguridad pero todos los que he visto son rosca métrica.

¿Alguien ha usado tornillos de este tipo y/o sabe donde encontrarlos?


Edito, parece ser que son de 6/32" ahora no encuentro tornillos de cabeza rara con esa rosca.


----------



## juan47 (Sep 17, 2018)

Perdona mi ignorancia, que yo sepa , las cajas del PC utilizan tornillos de metrica ( depende la situacion geografica por pulgadas), o bien rosca chapa,
Otra cosa es la herramienta que se utiliza para desenroscar, cabeza exagonal, philips, estrella, plana, etc
Puede ser que la cabeza te haya confundido?
No podrias mostrar una foto?
A no ser que lleve arandela de seguridad en la cabeza?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Etiquetas con buen autoadhesivo metalizadas y pre troqueladas , al intentar quitarlas se rompen irremediablemente.


----------



## juan47 (Sep 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Etiquetas con buen autoadhesivo metalizadas y pre troqueladas , al intentar quitarlas se rompen irremediablemente.


Por encima de la cabeza?
Precinto como el Juez?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Si , hay etiquetas "con residuo" y "sin residuo"

Etiqueta Seguridad Sin Residuo de 70 x 12 mm | Etiquetas Seguridad Sin Residuo

Etiqueta de Seguridad Con Residuo de 70 x 30 mm | Etiquetas Seguridad Con Residuo


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2018)

El sistema de las etiquetas no vale; es en un instituto y durarían un femtosegundo además no se podría saber quien fue el que la rompió.
Existir existen, algunos PCs llevan tornillos singulares para evitar que se puedan abrir sin tener la llave, la historia es que hacen falta mas tornillos para colocar en los que no lo llevan.

@ juan47 Aparte de roscas métricas hay bastantes mas tipos de sistemas de tornillería; Witworth, métrica , gas, a izquierdas, de paso fino etc etc; varían en el paso, la forma del filete de la rosca etc etc. Normalmente no son compatibles entre si.
Si algo es _"por pulgadas"_ es que no es métrico. _"Metrico por pulgadas"_ es un oxímoron.
Los tornillos que sujetan las unidades de almacenamiento si que son M3 pero la mayor parte de la tornillería de la caja no es métrica.


Ya he encontrado. Había que buscar en inglés:
"security screws por PC"
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-Security-Screws-PC-Cases/dp/B000I2JWE0
https://www.amazon.com/LINDY-Security-Screws-PC-Cases/dp/B000I2JWE0
Security Screws for PC Cases -  from LINDY UK

A precio de oro, la verdad


Mas baratos:
www.pccables.com - Discount Computer Cables and Adapters :HDMI Cables, USB Cables, SATA Cables.


----------



## juan47 (Sep 17, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> El sistema de las etiquetas no vale; es en un instituto y durarían un femtosegundo además no se podría saber quien fue el que la rompió.
> 
> @ juan47 Aparte de roscas métricas hay bastantes mas tipos de sistemas de tornillería; Witworth, métrica , gas, a izquierdas, de paso fino etc etc; varían en el paso, la forma del filete de la rosca etc etc. Normalmente no son compatibles entre si.
> Si algo es _"por pulgadas"_ es que no es métrico. _"Metrico por pulgadas"_ es un oxímoron.
> ...


Si, tanto da el sistema, el macho (tornillo) como la hembra (tuerca) deben tener el mismo filete, paso, etc..
para poder roscar, sino seria un remache, o como un clavo(apriete)
tengo que mirar los enlaces
pero mr imagino que sera con alguna llave especial
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahhh , sería anti sabotaje , anti robo 

[Hot Item] SS304 Inox One Way Round Head Liscence Plate Security Screws


juan47 dijo:


> sino seria un remache


 
Buena idea meterle un par de remaches pop , que luego se quitan con taladro


----------



## juan47 (Sep 17, 2018)

Jopetas

No tengo los datiles tan ligeros
Hay una rosca en tu enlace, DOSME, y esa cabeza es muy conocida, para la madre de alguno( sin ofender), complicada de desatotnillar, pierdes toda la mañana
@Scooter he visto los enlaces
Unos se parecen a las llaves de las tragaperras
Otros son faciles de desatornillar, tengo un juego de llaves thor con agujero central, barato pues sino la Maria se enfada y se va otra habitacion


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2018)

Hay gabinetes que traen en las tapas y el cuerpo para poner un candado
Hay muchacho tu que le dices a los foristas que no buscan....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2018)

Saber, sabía que existían porque he visto unos cuantos
Había buscado pero no encontré nada.

Buscando en inglés sí que sale pero a precios desorbitados. La cuestión era encontrar en cantidades y precios razonables.

No me planteo remachar o roscar porque habría que controlar a donde caen la virutas.

Vamos a hacer varias pruebas, a lo mejor compramos rosca-chapa con cabeza torx de seguridad y deformamos un poco una o varias roscas de la caja.
Es cierto que la torx de seguridad es bastante común, es por poner algunas trabas, pongas la que pongas se podrá desatornillar de algún modo.
No soy el encargado de las TIC pero al final acabo colaborando en casi todo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

Algunas de esos no se desatornillan con cualquier cosa, deberina romper la caja para sacarlos.
Por otro lado yo no busque en inglés busque en nuestro idioma


----------



## juan47 (Sep 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Algunas de esos no se desatornillan con cualquier cosa, deberina romper la caja para sacarlos.


No des ideas, en España somos muy brutos

La decision es indecisa, por un lado el tema economico y por el otro la picardia del estudiante
Una chapu seria hacer dos agüjeros y poner un candado pequeño


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2018)

Si, un candado es una opción pero por barato que sea al final es mas discreto y económico un tornillo.
Muchas cajas llevan unas pestañas para poner candados o para poner el cable de acero famoso.


----------



## deadmawalking (Sep 19, 2018)

Lo tornillos que cierran los gabinetes para computadora son #6-32 UNC cabeza hexagonal, puedes sustituirlos por unos *#6-32 *6mm ó 1/4"* con *cabeza de botón* para llave allen ó desarmador estrella (como los de X-Box) ó desarmador de 3 puntas ó spanner ó torx. Te recomiendo también que sean de *acero inoxidable* para que les resulte mas difícil deformarlos para usar un desarmador plano 
Esos tornillos los encuentras en cualquier tornillería que surta a las industrias, en ebay o amazon.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 19, 2018)

y los precintos de seguridad no te sirven??


----------



## deadmawalking (Sep 20, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> y los precintos de seguridad no te sirven??


Tengo entendido que no le sirven, por que la idea es dificultarles el acceso al interior, no sirve que haya una evidencia de que abrieron el gabinete si le sacaron todos los componentes y con unos alicates los cortan mas rápido de lo que se pusieron.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 20, 2018)

Y si pones cuslquier tornillo y le tapas la cabeza con algun pegamento de 2 componentes?.
Imagina que cuando se ensucian con tierra se ponen dificil, con el pegamento, imposible


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)

Tienen que ser cabezas sin borde (tipo gota de cebo) porque te los quitan con pinza.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 20, 2018)

Satamente. El tema es ese. Yo he destornillado sin necesidad de ningun destornillador especial, simplemente alicate y paciencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)

No hay tornillo que se resista al alicate de 45º


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2018)

Bueno, claro que se podrán quitar de algún modo.
La cuestión es dificultar algo la maniobra o que se tarde mucho para que alguien los pueda pillar in fraganti


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 20, 2018)

Y si le pones tornillos torx. ajustados con todo...y a la cabeza le das un avellanado con una mecha mas grande, cosa de comer la cabeza y quede lisa,y si ya queres ir al extremo, le pones Traba-roscas.....
A ver si lo sacan con alicate despues al tornillo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## peperc (Sep 20, 2018)

juan47 dijo:


> Si, tanto da el sistema, el macho (tornillo) como la hembra (tuerca) deben tener el mismo filete, paso, etc..
> para poder roscar, sino seria *un remache*, o como un clavo(apriete)
> tengo que mirar los enlaces
> pero mr imagino que sera con alguna llave especial
> Un saludo



facil, barato 


juan47 dijo:


> No des ideas, en España somos muy brutos
> 
> La decision es indecisa, por un lado el tema economico y por el otro la picardia del estudiante
> Una chapu seria hacer dos agüjeros y poner un candado pequeño



solo de curiosidad ...... ¿ por que las abren ?? que les sacan ?? que se roban ?? , no entiendo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)

¿ Ram ?


----------



## peperc (Sep 20, 2018)

deadmawalking dijo:


> Lo tornillos que cierran los gabinetes para computadora son #6-32 UNC cabeza hexagonal, puedes sustituirlos por unos *#6-32 *6mm ó 1/4"* con *cabeza de botón* para llave allen ó desarmador estrella (como los de X-Box) ó desarmador de 3 puntas ó spanner ó torx. Te recomiendo también que sean de *acero inoxidable* para que les resulte mas difícil deformarlos para usar un desarmador plano
> Esos tornillos los encuentras en cualquier tornillería que surta a las industrias, en ebay o amazon.



no se el grado de insistencia de el ladron, pero, tornillo que pongas, solo basta sacar una foto con el celular y a el dia siguiente vuelven con la herrramienta adecuada / necesaria y ya todo es inutil.

me sigue pareciendo mejor el remache.  ,
de donde es quien inicio este tema ?? 
que raro, meterse en un instituto o empresa a robar, con el riesgo de que lo vean.
ram es cara ? como para hacer eso ?


cuervobrujo dijo:


> Y si le pones tornillos torx. ajustados con todo...y a la cabeza le das un avellanado con una mecha mas grande, cosa de comer la cabeza y quede lisa,y si ya queres ir al extremo, le pones Traba-roscas.....
> A ver si lo sacan con alicate despues al tornillo...



pero asi no lo puede abrir tampoco el luego , para mantenimiento


DOSMETROS dijo:


>



ya se pone seria la cosa...... es en una prision el tema ??


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
esto NO  lo digo en broma:

1 -- si buscan  A UN SOLO  ladron, pues, alarma, tipo las de puerta, que son baratas, apenas abre comienza a sonar y  el susto .... con eso se aprende, al ver que NO tiene mas impunidad .

2 -- una camara, cuesta, pero vigilancia, lo que hagan queda grrabado, se acabo la impunidad.

3 --- si es un lugar dificil, y no hay vueltas, pues, deberian veer como hacer que las CPU quede anclada a al mesa, no es tan barato, un fleje de acero o de hierro, una burrada, pero si no saben contra que estan tratando, pues nada.

no es lo mismo proteger una cpu de un tornado, que de UN ladronzuelo que de todo un ambiente de delincuencia.


----------



## tiago (Sep 20, 2018)

Prueba a darle unos cordoncitos de soldadura con ésto que se usa para soldar las patillas de las gafas. Yo lo he usado para reparar bisagras de portátiles.
Dos o tres cordoncitos en la junta de las tapas con la caja, y a ver quien lo abre sin una dremel.

Salút.


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 20, 2018)

Si se trata de que se "demoren" en abrir... da igual cualquier cosa que le pongas, es mi humilde opinión. Tú mismo lo has dicho, lo van a abrir y el tornillo les va a demorar el hacerlo y no hay manera de verificar quién fue. Solo hay que esperar que se vayan todos por media hora.

Diles que pongan algo de presupuesto y coloquen una cámara. Si el instituto es al menos "decente", sabrán identificar al autor.


----------



## peperc (Sep 20, 2018)

he visto unas camaras  que se enlazan con wifi , podes ver en el celular.
un adicional interesante es que  la pods poner ahi unos meses, hasta pescar al pescado y si luego te es util en otro sitio, pues alla va.
estan en mercadolibre.
creo que solo necesitas  donde conectarle la alimentacion , nada mas.
y bueno.... una jaulita o que esten muy alto, sino... en vez de robarse la RAM se roban la camara .


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2018)

No es escandaloso pero sí que han desaparecido algunas RAM, algún troll ha puesto piezas metálicas en conectores PCI y cosas así. Repito que no es plaga pero es fácil que caiga uno o dos equipos cada año.
Hay unos cien, así que no es que sea generalizado a todas horas.
Así que unas ciertas trabas sí que vienen bien.

Es más problemático los ratones, latiguillos etc que desaparecen. Tampoco son mil, pero esos son algunos más.


peperc dijo:


> he visto unas camaras  que se enlazan con wifi , podes ver en el celular.
> un adicional interesante es que  la pods poner ahi unos meses, hasta pescar al pescado y si luego te es util en otro sitio, pues alla va.
> estan en mercadolibre.
> creo que solo necesitas  donde conectarle la alimentacion , nada mas.
> y bueno.... una jaulita o que esten muy alto, sino... en vez de robarse la RAM se roban la camara .


¿Y quién es el que va a estar mirando todo el rato?
Luego están las leyes de todas esas cosas que son tremendamente restrictivas y mucho más aún con menores.
Todo eso lo tiene que instalar una empresa autorizada y mil gaitas más. Es pecado mortal hacer equipos de seguridad caseros, no señalizarlo etc.


el_patriarca dijo:


> Si se trata de que se "demoren" en abrir... da igual cualquier cosa que le pongas, es mi humilde opinión. Tú mismo lo has dicho, lo van a abrir y el tornillo les va a demorar el hacerlo y no hay manera de verificar quién fue. Solo hay que esperar que se vayan todos por media hora.
> 
> Diles que pongan algo de presupuesto y coloquen una cámara. Si el instituto es al menos "decente", sabrán identificar al autor.


Yo siempre soy partidario de evitar que pase algo más que luego ir a ver quién lo hizo.
Los equipos no están en el pasillo, están en aulas cerradas con llave que se supone que nunca están sin un profesor. Se supone.
Si se ausenta unos minutos, por ejemplo para ir al aseo, que no de tiempo.


tiago dijo:


> Prueba a darle unos cordoncitos de soldadura con ésto que se usa para soldar las patillas de las gafas. Yo lo he usado para reparar bisagras de portátiles.
> Dos o tres cordoncitos en la junta de las tapas con la caja, y a ver quien lo abre sin una dremel.
> 
> Salút.


¿Y las virutas que vas a hacer cuando las abras como garantizas que no cortocircuito en algo?
Es el mismo caso que un remache pero peor aún.


----------



## peperc (Sep 21, 2018)

PD: mientras no


Scooter dijo:


> No
> Los equipos no están en el pasillo, están en aulas cerradas con llave que se supone que nunca están sin un profesor. Se supone.
> Si se ausenta unos minutos, por ejemplo para ir al aseo, que no de tiempo.
> 
> .



que sorpresas se puede llevar alguno con una camara............. que sorpresas............. que tremendas sorpresas............. uno siempre piensa / culpa a "los niños" ................. que sorpresas !!!!
que papelones !!!! pueden surgir con una camara....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> PD: mientras no
> 
> 
> que sorpresas se puede llevar alguno con una camara............. que sorpresas............. que tremendas sorpresas............. uno siempre piensa / culpa a "los niños" ................. que sorpresas !!!!
> que papelones !!!! pueden surgir con una camara....


Seguramente. Eso ya casi que te lo afirmo.
No tengo pruebas pero en más de una ocasión todos los indicios apuntaban por ahí.


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 21, 2018)

Ese nuevo dato de que quién va a controlar... debo asumir que no hay personal de seguridad?

Ya fue demasiado off-topic. Solo diré que implantar una protección sin control, sin medidas preventivas a los robos, y aunque identifiques al autor te vas a meter en líos... pues qué quieres que te diga. Da igual colocar los equipos en la calle con un candado y a ver qué sucede.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2018)

No, no hay personal de seguridad.


----------



## peperc (Sep 21, 2018)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Ese nuevo dato de que quién va a controlar... debo asumir que no hay personal de seguridad?
> 
> Ya fue demasiado off-topic. Solo diré que implantar una protección sin control, sin medidas preventivas a los robos, y aunque identifiques al autor te vas a meter en líos... pues qué quieres que te diga. Da igual colocar los equipos en la calle con un candado y a ver qué sucede.


jeee..................si , tenes razon, asi funka el mundo de hoy dia:
el chorro se "victimiza" y perdiste:  la culpa es de el profesor dedicado , por entrometerse en la vida privada y "vigilar" y no se que mas , algo de violacion de derechos, otro poco de machito hetero patriarcal ( si es mujer la chorra) , algo mas de " te crees el dueño de .... ", " yo estaba solo limpiando / cuidando / mirando / venia de darle de comer a mi abuelita y vos me acusas de ... " .................  y no se que mas y listo:
bombos,  platillos y unos vinos y listo:
el chorro es la victima y el que puso el candado un sinverguenza.
y ojo !! estoy siendo liviano... por que hay respuestas mas "densas" , muy densas......


si, tenes razon.
el tema es que el tecnico se esta ganando un o ua enemiga/o 

a veces hay que acordarse en el mundo paralelo en el que hemos caido.
ther twiling zone - YouTube


ES MUY BUENA TU OBSERVACION ( por lo menos como la interperto yo):
pones candado o tornillos y el tema es QUIEN LO AGARRA ?? .
ahora con la camara te olvidas vos  NO LA MIRAS dejala en direccion y que la controlen los de direccion.


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y las virutas que vas a hacer cuando las abras como garantizas que no cortocircuito en algo?
> Es el mismo caso que un remache pero peor aún.



No hay viruta. Se cortan los puntos con un disco abrasivo. Los hay para dremel muy eficaces.
Un poquito de polvo por el exterior y ya está. Con cinta de carrocero se precintan todos los orificios por donde puede entrar ese polvo al interior, también los conectores.
Si has de abrir, colocas el equipo con el culo, (del aparato) horizontal al suelo y cortas los pequeños puntos, el material de desecho cae hacia abajo por gravedad, la intrusión hacia el interior es mínima, prácticamente nula con la cinta de carrocero.

No creo que haya una solución "blanca". Tenéis que correr algún riesgo, procura minimizarlo  y en todo caso haz pruebas con equipos obsoletos, evalúa y decide.

El sabotaje siempre estará presente. Si cierras los equipos por la trasera, quizá ataquen por otro lado.
Un chorrito de cualquier ácido a presión por las ranuras de ventilación en dirección a la placa base y otra vez en jaque.

No hay garantías en ésto. Básicamente es un reto que vas a superar haciendo pruebas y comparando resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2018)

No me has convencido en absoluto. Me parece una temeridad y de las grandes.
Cuánto más fino el polvo metálico peor.

Si a ti te parece buena idea, fantástico. Yo no lo pienso hacer aunque agradezco el consejo.

Está claro que hagas lo que hagas te la pueden jugar. De todos modos como no soy el encargado del tema, le he pasado la información y las referencias y él sabrá que hace.


----------

